# reliance internet charges on roaming?



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2005)

m in jaipur.... will be getting reliance postpaid mobile tomor.

i shall be going to maharashtra for 10 days...if i use the handset for connecting my comp to internet...will i be charged extra as roaming charges?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2005)

i wounder... why does reliance runns that *333 or *366 customercare....

lol..


----------



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> i wounder... why does reliance runns that *333 or *366 customercare....
> 
> lol..



my phone is yet to come pal..how am i supposed to know 333, 366 or whatever? i thoght digit forum was fast. i gues i will have to use customer care vonly.


----------

